# IDF's Gilad Shalit to be freed soon?



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed....


> Israel and Hamas have reached a deal to exchange Palestinian prisoners for Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit and swap will take place in November, Sources told Al Arabiya on Tuesday.
> 
> Shalit was captured in Israel in 2006 by Palestinians in a cross-border abduction. He is believed to be in captivity in Gaza.
> 
> “The exchange deal of Palestinian prisoners for Shalit (will be) implemented at the beginning of this November, with Egyptian mediation,” the television channel said, citing unnamed sources. It did not give further details.


Al Arabiya, 11 Oct 11



> It was reported Tuesday that Israeli cabinet ministers are set to meet to discuss a prospective deal to swap Palestinian prisoners for Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit. A source involved in the talks said that Hamas has agreed to the deal ....


Ynet, 11 Oct 11

Some backstory in attached Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs fact sheet in case link here doesn't work and at Wikipedia (usual "anybody can update it anytime" caveats apply) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2011)

.... since they've issued a statement:


> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird today issued the following statement regarding the agreement to secure the release of Israeli staff sergeant Gilad Shalit:
> 
> “Canada welcomes the announcement of the release of Israeli soldier Gilad Shalit and calls on his captors to adhere to the terms of the agreement. Canada has consistently called for the release of Gilad Shalit over the course of his imprisonment and hopes that he will soon be reunited with his family after being held in captivity by Hamas for more than five years.”


DFAIT news release, 11 Oct 11


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... since they've issued a statement:DFAIT news release, 11 Oct 11



edited to add:  It's official, according to ISR's Ministry of Foreign Affairs Twitter post of about an hour ago (~1949E, 0049UTC):


> Minutes ago, The Israeli Cabinet approved the #Shalit prisoner swap deal with #Hamas.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2011)

He's home.


----------

